# Does anyone use a horizontal langstroth hive?



## GBov

We have two normal type langstroth hives but I simply cannot work them without the help of my hubby. The honey is just too heavy for me to lift, even a quarter full super is waaaaay past my strength.

But I was reading that they come in a horizontal form, kind of like a top bar but using frames.

Anyone here using them?


----------



## eccentric beek

GBov said:


> But I was reading that they come in a horizontal form, kind of like a top bar but using frames.
> 
> Anyone here using them?


I built a medium frame horizontal hive from scrap lumber at minimal cost. It holds about twenty-eight standard Langstroth medium frames and can be managed horizontally or supered if desired.

I started with a 3# package of bees in April 2012. The growing colony was split in July 2012. The colony survived the midwest winter of 2012-2013 and is going strong today!

Here is a link to more information and photos.

Medium Frame Horizontal Hive


----------



## k9

With supers on if it rains, does the water run down the sides of the supers and into the hive?


----------



## eccentric beek

k9 said:


> With supers on if it rains, does the water run down the sides of the supers and into the hive?


Not that I have ever noticed. The bees are good at sealing any small cracks they don't want with propolis.


----------



## mdharris68

Are you familiar with top bar beehives? I am considering building some of these and switching over. Google search them.


----------



## Mavors

I've always been interested in top-bar hives and horizontal langstroth hives, but I would be concerned about all the unprotected space behind the following board. These days I try to give the hive access to most if not all areas of the hive at all times leaving little to no space for other critters to move in like ants, spiders, roaches, hive beetles, etc.

I admit I like the concept, but have not yet attempted. That is a very nice box too.

Mav


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

Mavors said:


> I've always been interested in top-bar hives and horizontal langstroth hives, but I would be concerned about all the unprotected space behind the following board. These days I try to give the hive access to most if not all areas of the hive at all times leaving little to no space for other critters to move in like ants, spiders, roaches, hive beetles, etc.
> 
> I admit I like the concept, but have not yet attempted. That is a very nice box too.
> 
> Mav



You don't have to use follower boards. You could put them in, in the fall to reduce the area the bees have to keep warm then take them out in the spring.


----------



## K.B.

Here is a link to our blog with some pics of our horizontal hives that I built and started up last spring:

http://wellheeledhills.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/starting-up-the-honeybee-hives/

The hives are designed to hold full-size hive body frames.


----------

